# konkreettisen ja abstraoivan ajattelutavan/tapojen välissä



## Marsario

Hei! Lause on seuraava:

Feminismin kritiikki perustuu eroavuuteen tyypillisesti naisellisen konkreettisen ja tyypillisesti miehisen abstrahoivan ajattelutavan välissä.

Käytetäänkö yksikköä vai monikkoa tässä tapauksessa siis "ajattelutavan" vai "ajattelutapojen"? Pitäisikö vain muuttaa lauseen rakennetta tai sanojen järjestystä?

Englanniksi lause voisi olla jotain kuin:

"The feminist criticism focuses on the gap between the concrete and typically feminine mindsed and the astracting and typically masculine one."

(Huomasin, että kirjoitin otsikön väärin. Voiko sen korjaa?)


----------



## Hakro

Marsario said:


> Feminismin kritiikki perustuu eroavuuteen tyypillisesti naisellisen konkreettisen ja tyypillisesti miehisen abstrahoivan ajattelutavan väli*ll*ä.
> 
> (Huomasin, että kirjoitin otsikön väärin. Voiko sen korja*t*a?)


Käytetään yksikköä. Lause on hiukan vaikea ymmärtää kertalukemisella, mutta rakenteeltaan ja sanajärjestykseltään se on asianmukainen.

(Itse tosin sanoisin mieluummin "Feminismin kritiikki perustuu eroavuuteen naisten tyypillisesti konkreettisen ja miesten tyypillisesti abstrahoivan ajattelutavan  välillä", tai vielä mieluummin käyttäisin sivulausetta "Feminismin kritiikki perustuu siihen, että naisten ajattelutapa on tyypillisesti  konkreettista ja miesten tyypillisesti abstrahoivaa".)

Monikkoa voitaisiin käyttää esimerkiksi lauseessa "Miesten ja naisten ajattelutapojen välillä on tiettyä eroa".


----------



## Gavril

Jos voin poiketa vähän alkuperäisestä aiheesta, onko "feminismin kritiikki" selkeä ilmaus teidän mielestänne?

Ensi näkemältä en ollut varma, oliko kyse arvostelusta feminismiä kohtaan vai feministien aikaansaamasta arvostelusta. Jos tarkoitetaan jälkimmäistä (feministien aikansaamaa kritiikkiä), miksi ei sanottu tässä "feministinen kritiikki", joka kuulostaa paljon yksiselitteisemmältä?


----------



## altazure

"Feminismin kritiikki" tarkoittaa arvostelua feminismiä kohtaan.  Feministien aikaansaama kritiikki sen sijaan olisi nimenomaan  "feministinen kritiikki".


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> "Feminismin kritiikki" tarkoittaa arvostelua feminismiä kohtaan.  Feministien aikaansaama kritiikki sen sijaan olisi nimenomaan  "feministinen kritiikki".



Ah, kiitos. Alkuperäisessä postauksessa se oli käännetty "the feminist criticism" englanniksi, mutta tämä tarkoittaa feministien tekemää kritiikkiä. Jos tarkoitetaan arvostelua feminismiä kohtaan, _feminismin kritiikki_ pitäisi kääntää "criticism of feminism", "criticism towards feminism" tms.


----------



## Marsario

> (Itse tosin sanoisin mieluummin "Feminismin kritiikki perustuu  eroavuuteen naisten tyypillisesti konkreettisen ja miesten tyypillisesti  abstrahoivan ajattelutavan  välillä", tai vielä mieluummin käyttäisin  sivulausetta "Feminismin kritiikki perustuu siihen, että naisten  ajattelutapa on tyypillisesti  konkreettista ja miesten tyypillisesti  abstrahoivaa".)



Kiitos Hakro, toinen lauseesi kuulostaa paremmaltakin!




> Ensi näkemältä en ollut varma, oliko kyse arvostelusta feminismiä  kohtaan vai feministien aikaansaamasta arvostelusta. Jos tarkoitetaan  jälkimmäistä (feministien aikansaamaa kritiikkiä), miksi ei sanottu  tässä "feministinen kritiikki", joka kuulostaa paljon yksiselitteisemmältä?



Kiitos Gavril huomatuksesta! Itse asiassa halusin todennäköisesti sanoa "Feministinen kritiikki".

Kiitos kaikille!


----------

